# Temporary housing Bacolod Philippines



## andersgoh (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to come to Bacolod for three months to get an idea of what it would be like to live there on a more permanent basis. I have been there many times in the past for a couple of weeks or so, and have always stayed at EL Fisher, or a similar hotel, but that would be way too expensive for three months. What is a good option for a furnished residence for a few months that would be a reasonably nice place to stay. My girlfriend found one place, but said I had to wire her cash up front for all three months plus one month deposit. 20,000 pesos per month, so I would need to wire her 80,000 pesos and she would pay them before I come. They will not take a credit card or rent by the month. I am a little uncomfortable with wiring 80,000 pesos. I have known her for along time, and it not so much that I don't trust her in this situation, but she does not have the same attitude about finances that some of us expats may have. And I have experienced a couple of situations in the past when in the PPs where you give money to one to pay another that can get lost in the translation if you get my drift. 

I am from America.

Any recommendations you can give will be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

George


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

andersgoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to come to Bacolod for three months to get an idea of what it would be like to live there on a more permanent basis. I have been there many times in the past for a couple of weeks or so, and have always stayed at EL Fisher, or a similar hotel, but that would be way too expensive for three months. What is a good option for a furnished residence for a few months that would be a reasonably nice place to stay. My girlfriend found one place, but said I had to wire her cash up front for all three months plus one month deposit. 20,000 pesos per month, so I would need to wire her 80,000 pesos and she would pay them before I come. They will not take a credit card or rent by the month. I am a little uncomfortable with wiring 80,000 pesos. I have known her for along time, and it not so much that I don't trust her in this situation, but she does not have the same attitude about finances that some of us expats may have. And I have experienced a couple of situations in the past when in the PPs where you give money to one to pay another that can get lost in the translation if you get my drift.
> 
> ...


I'm also from the States and have lived here for 11 years. Best thought or advice on the money transfer is to follow your "gut" feeling and do not send cash.
I've never been to that area but experience has shown me that it is best to deal with issues like this ONLY when you are here. Find your best accommodation when you get here. An area that size will have something almost without doubt. If not, stay in another area close to it or shorten your trip as needed...


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

andersgoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to come to Bacolod for three months to get an idea of what it would be like to live there on a more permanent basis. I have been there many times in the past for a couple of weeks or so, and have always stayed at EL Fisher, or a similar hotel, but that would be way too expensive for three months. What is a good option for a furnished residence for a few months that would be a reasonably nice place to stay. My girlfriend found one place, but said I had to wire her cash up front for all three months plus one month deposit. 20,000 pesos per month, so I would need to wire her 80,000 pesos and she would pay them before I come. They will not take a credit card or rent by the month. I am a little uncomfortable with wiring 80,000 pesos. I have known her for along time, and it not so much that I don't trust her in this situation, but she does not have the same attitude about finances that some of us expats may have. And I have experienced a couple of situations in the past when in the PPs where you give money to one to pay another that can get lost in the translation if you get my drift.
> 
> ...


Have you considered having her open a dollar account and wiring the money in dollars? I think she would need $500 to open a dollar account.


----------



## andersgoh (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not concerned about the method of wiring. I just don't think anything like that would have a lot of protection like a credit card which proves the recipient (person renting housing) actually received the money.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If it were me, I would not send money. I would stay in a hotel before moving into a rental place. There are options other than El Fisher. Not as fancy but newer and maybe cleaner. Another option is to ask for a "long term rate", prices will come down. El Fisher may even have apartment type rooms for rental, no 3 month upfront fees. Good luck.


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

20k a month is kinda too high for a rent. you could find a place less than 20k.. a fully furnished apartment costs around 12-16k/ month. and usually the lessor requires a 1 month advance and 1 month deposit.. or 2 months advance and 1 month deposit. my fiance and i are renting a place for 14k/ month and it is a 3 bedroom unit, two toilet and baths, living room, kitchen area, laundry station, a car port, and it's fully furnished. 15-20 minutes away from the commercial area and has very good access to supermarkets, fastfood chains, etc. we dont live in bacolod city but i had visited the area and i dont think the cost of living is much more expensive than where i am living now. we use western union for money transfers and my fiance told me that he would always get an email each time i receive the money he sent. nothing has been lost, ever. if you dont feel comfortable in sending that big amount, then don't. stay in a hotel for a couple of days when you get here and go apartment hunting with your gf. but be cautious though as some landlords tend to up the price once they see a foreigner. what my fiance and i did was i went apartment hunting myself, talked to the owner, took pics of the area, but never divulge that i was going to be living with a foreigner, came back to my fiance, show him the pics and the price of the rent, and we made a decision based on it. hope this helps! =)


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

andersgoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to come to Bacolod for three months to get an idea of what it would be like to live there on a more permanent basis. I have been there many times in the past for a couple of weeks or so, and have always stayed at EL Fisher, or a similar hotel, but that would be way too expensive for three months. What is a good option for a furnished residence for a few months that would be a reasonably nice place to stay. My girlfriend found one place, but said I had to wire her cash up front for all three months plus one month deposit. 20,000 pesos per month, so I would need to wire her 80,000 pesos and she would pay them before I come. They will not take a credit card or rent by the month. I am a little uncomfortable with wiring 80,000 pesos. I have known her for along time, and it not so much that I don't trust her in this situation, but she does not have the same attitude about finances that some of us expats may have. And I have experienced a couple of situations in the past when in the PPs where you give money to one to pay another that can get lost in the translation if you get my drift.
> 
> ...


Bacolod City has many good hotel choices. L'Fisher and Palmas Del Mar are at the top end rate wise but many others have service that is just as good and just as comfortable at much lower rates. You can check on any of the numerous hotel search sites (agoda,trip advisor,travelocity,etc.). I have personally checked out many of them. 
The 20,000/month quote for a rental sets off personal alarm bells as I have lived in Bacolod City since 2006 and that's twice as high at it should be for a nice multi room, multi bath house!
For a long term hotel stay, check out the Go Hotel (gohotels.com/bacolod) which is located next to Robinsons Place mall on Lacsin St. (The city's main drag from the public plaza to the N)


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Bacolod City has many good hotel choices. L'Fisher and Palmas Del Mar are at the top end rate wise but many others have service that is just as good and just as comfortable at much lower rates. You can check on any of the numerous hotel search sites (agoda,trip advisor,travelocity,etc.). I have personally checked out many of them.
> The 20,000/month quote for a rental sets off personal alarm bells as I have lived in Bacolod City since 2006 and that's twice as high at it should be for a nice multi room, multi bath house!
> For a long term hotel stay, check out the Go Hotel (gohotels.com/bacolod) which is located next to Robinsons Place mall on Lacsin St. (The city's main drag from the public plaza to the N)


I was going to recommend Go Hotel myself, can't beat it and if you book early enough sometimes a room is only 400P.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

*PrePay 3 Months In Bacolod*



andersgoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to come to Bacolod for three months to get an idea of what it would be like to live there on a more permanent basis. I have been there many times in the past for a couple of weeks or so, and have always stayed at EL Fisher, or a similar hotel, but that would be way too expensive for three months. What is a good option for a furnished residence for a few months that would be a reasonably nice place to stay. My girlfriend found one place, but said I had to wire her cash up front for all three months plus one month deposit. 20,000 pesos per month, so I would need to wire her 80,000 pesos and she would pay them before I come. They will not take a credit card or rent by the month. I am a little uncomfortable with wiring 80,000 pesos. I have known her for along time, and it not so much that I don't trust her in this situation, but she does not have the same attitude about finances that some of us expats may have. And I have experienced a couple of situations in the past when in the PPs where you give money to one to pay another that can get lost in the translation if you get my drift.
> 
> ...


Hi George--

Do NOT send the money ahead of time. That can change relationships, romances, friendships, you name it. Even if your gf handed it over in good faith on your name? You might end up with nothing but a bunch of excuses and no place to stay.

I'd stay at the Fisher, like you usually do, but then do day trips to visit and negotiate. Visit, and personally look over these places where you would be staying...may sound great in email or online ads, but there is nothing like a feet on the ground site at place so you really know.

BTW, you might pay a slightly higher fee for 3 months than you would have by reserving it ahead of time, but not by much....money talks and can buy you a very good rate for a 90 day visit. You can let your girlfriend negotiate while you are there with the money in ur pocket, especially if you let her know *her* percentage goes up as the price goes down <g>, and practice converting multi thousand peso numbers into your local dollars on the fly and you'll do fine.

pac,
still burned and still learning ; )


----------



## leebeme0327 (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree, do NOT send the money! One point I would like to say is that your expectations are most likely different than your gf. Also be sure to check water pressure early morning and see where a water station is to refill your drinking water. If you can't take a real shower and have to carry water for miles, you may have an issue. One more thing to check is that you will not slip on slick tile stares that may get wet! 

I may sound like I am being picky, but my porch is slick with the least rain and one slip and I might wake up in a bad way!


----------



## kkayed (Oct 30, 2014)

I hope you did NOT pay for that 20,000 per month because that's just too expensive for Bacolod. Add 5,000 and its like renting a studio type unit in Rockwell Makati. Anyways, I hope everything turned out great.


----------

